# What to check when buying an old truck?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Might I suggest the cab mounts are checked that they are still good....seen many cabs with this issue on a year or two older truck...
Carefully check the hubs are working correctly if they are automatic locking.
Had them on my Bronco of the same year and we needed to change them to manual lock so many problems over and over with them "sticking"....

Best of luck with the truck search....
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

At that age the mounts are going to be shot unless they've been replaced...

Good point on the hubs, if still auto I would factor in the cost of changing over to manual hubs. Those auto hubs were not the best to begin with.

As a '94 check out all your cooling hoses and vacuum lines. They are not expensive to replace but if they haven't been already they can cause you endless problems.

For older trucks check out lmctruck.com and rockauto.com for parts.


----------



## RP4 (May 28, 2016)

Look for oil on the rear brake drums on the lower half of the backside of the backing plate, this indicates a wheel seal leak (easily fixed).
Check the pinion seal on the rear differential for a trail of oil running down, not a hard repair either. 
Can mounts are probably shot, radius arm bushings are probably shot as well. If the transmission fluid smells burnt that won't be good. Check to see if the leaf spring shackles and mounts on the rear axle are rusted. They will probably have a coating of rust but shouldn't be flaking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Thanks guys! We'll check out all those things. So far they all sound like things DH could replace himself. Anyone else have thoughts or horror stories?


----------



## RP4 (May 28, 2016)

On the rear axle look for oil leaks underneath the pinion indicating a pinion seal, look at the backside of the backing plate on the brake drums to see if there is oil indicating a wheel seal leak. Each is easily repaired.
Look at the spring mounts and shackles, likely they have some rust on them but hopefully not rusted and flaking apart.
Up front the front axle on that one should be an independent setup. There will be 3 universal joints in the front axle alone, two bushings to hold the axle halves to the frame and check the differential for leaks. While you're at it there are also the universal joints in the front and rear drive shafts.

Just about any work needing done to that truck you can find a how-to video on youtube to assist.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Well, we haven't gotten to see the truck yet. The seller had to go out of town. Maybe we'll try again this weekend.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

For $845, what are you expecting?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I probably wouldn't buy a truck for under a couple thousand dollars to pull anything, unless I was a mechanic, which I'm not. Truck tires alone cost about what they're asking, so I would expect that it needs a good deal of work.


----------



## RP4 (May 28, 2016)

I've seen trucks and even bought two that were $1200 15+ year old trucks that were great after a few little items here and there (thermostat, valve cover gasket, wiper blades).
Then I've seen them advertised for $4000 or more that should have been $1200 or less.

Pictures will help alot.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

I still haven't seen the truck. The seller's not so good at returning calls. He's a doctor who is called out of town a lot, and he just wants to get rid of the truck (according to him). It's about an hour away from us, be we go out that way about once a week. We don't need a truck immediately, so we can take our time and see if this guy ever comes through. 

I do assume the truck needs a lot of work. DH is pretty good at fixing a lot of little stuff. I trust his judgment on what he can fix and what isn't worth it.

If we ever see the truck, I'll update y'all.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Co worker just bought a '92 pickup with 60k on it for 2 grand that was in great shape other than paint flaking off the top of the cab (common issue with bad paint prep for that pickup) and needing new tires. There are a lot of good deals out there if one is patient with looking but quick to pick up the phone and call. 

If it's a good deal then it's not on the market long not, unusual to be sold within hours of the advertisement coming out. If it's a bad deal it generally stays on the market for a while so you'll see the advertisement over and over. The problem being is if you hesitate you lose out on the good deals as they are already gone so you basically have to go check out every ad that catches your attention.

EDIT: Forgot to add from my perusing of Craigslist at least a 1/4 of the non dealer listed vehicles set off my scam detector. FYI, not in the market but like to pass time looking at what's out there.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Being an automatic... it may be needing a transmission soon. I would much prefer a manual especially for pulling a trailer.

We just bought a '91 Ford f250 diesel extra cab, 5 speed, manual with overload springs, low miles and fantastic maintenance for a lot more than that.

In this area, the older Fords REALLY hold their value and there are copious amounts out on the roads.

Tires would cost about what they are asking or a wee bit less. You'd want 10ply load range E for it.

Its sounds like it could be a good buy. Being able to do much of the work for yourselves would save a ton of $ and you'll be further ahead with not being a vehicle one would have to take a loan out on.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Oh, I've seen plenty of craigslist trucks that set off my scam detector. I figure this one has a shot at being legit, because if I were a scammer, I'd find a pic of a newer truck and ask for more money, lol.

I just have one small problem with a manual transmission... I can't drive one. DH promised years ago to teach me how, but that never happened. I wouldn't mind learning, but I don't want to learn while pulling a trailer. I would feel sorry for the horse.

DH and I have joked that at $845, if the engine OR the transmission is in good shape, the truck's a good deal. The other can be replaced. Also, there's no way I would take a loan for a farm truck. Even our everyday vehicles are paid for.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Learning to drive a manual is no big deal. It can be a little harder to shift in a truck as the gears are farther apart and sometimes require a little more umph to move into...But really the only way to learn is to do it! I made my first horse hauling truck a daily driver for a while since I was learning at the time, now I can drive anything lol

Sounds like it might be a steal for you if you can decide if it's worth it. Good luck.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

it sounds like it could become a good farm shore truck, but for hauling horses, not so sure.
We just replaced our 1995 3/4 ton chev diesel 4 X 4, as my regular horse hauling truck. 
It still runs fine, but it is also is of the age where things can go wrong, in places where that can really matter. I thus no longer feel confident taking it on hauls where steep hills are involved, as it over heated on me on one such haul
Our 'new' hauling truck, is a heavy duty silverrado 2009 turbo 3/4 ton , and just getting new tires, cost us $1,400, but that might be because we are in Canada.
Good luck with your truck shopping!


----------

